# دعوة للمشاركة في: تطبيقات عربية للهندسة الصناعية



## samehnour (15 نوفمبر 2007)

لا يخفى عليكم ما تعانية الهندسة الصناعية في عالمنا العربي. لذلك فقد قررت أن ادعو المهندسين الصناعيين إلى أن يرسلوا لي تطبيقاتهم العملية في الهندسة الصناعية لكي أقوم بنشرها في موقعي: الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية

وهذا نص المقالة:

أدعوك للمشاركة بخبراتك لزيادة القائدة من هذا الموقع. إن كنت قد حاولت تطبيق الهندسة الصناعية في مجال عملك فقم بإرساله لكي أقوم بتجميع هذه التطبيقات ونشرها.

ما المقصود بتطبيق هندسة صناعية؟

أي محاولة ناجحة أو فاشلة لتطبيق الهندسة الصناعية مثل محاولة تحليل العمليات أو استخدام بحوث العمليات أو المحاكاة أو الهندسة البشرية. أي محاولة مهما بَدَت لك صغيرة جدا فإنها قد تفيد غيرك ممن لم يمر بهذه التجربة؟ لا يشترط أن تكون قد قمت بالتطبيق بنفسك وإنما ربما تكون قد استفدت منه أو استخدمته أو استعنت بغيرك لتنفيذه.

لماذا؟

كما تعلم فإن الهندسة الصناعية تعتبر تخصص جديد نسبيا في عالمنا العربي والكثيرون لا يعرفون فائدته ولا معناه. بل إن بعض المهندسين الصناعيين قد يجدون صعوبة كبيرة في تطبيق الهندسة الصناعية. لذلك فإن الأمثلة العربية لتطبيق الهندسة الصناعية ستساعد على توضيح فائدتها وتوضيح مجالات التطبيق والأهم من ذلك توضيح إمكانية التطبيق.

كيف سيتم نشر هذه التطبيقات:

أولا: قُم بإرسال شرح للتطبيق. في الفقرة التالية تجد شرح لمكونات هذا الشرح.يمكنك أن تضع الشرح في التعليقات أو ترسله على البريد الإلكتروني ****************هذا العنوان البريدي مخصص لهذا الامر فقط فرجاء مراعاة ذلك

ثانيا: عند استلام هذا التطبيق أقوم - كاتب هذه المدونة- بمراجعته وإعادة صياغته بدون تغيير المحتوى

ثالثا: يتم نشر كل تطبيق في مقالة منفصلة أو يتم نشر عدة تطبيقات في مقاةل واحدة حسب حجم التطبيقات

رابعا: قد أقوم بالتعليق على كل تطبيق

خامسا: يتم إضافة مقالات جديدة بتطبيقات جديدة

إن كانت هناك استجابة جيدة فقد أفكر في تخصيص موقع خاص للتطبيق ولكن في البداية سوف أقوم بالنشر في هذا الموقع إن شاء الله.

أسلوب كتابة التطبيق:

أولا: اسمك كما تحب أن يظهر في المقالة

ثانيا: شرح للتطبيق والذي قد يشمل: شرح لطبيعة العمل والباعث على محاولة تطبيق هذا الأسلوب شرح لخطوات التطبيق وشرح للمعوقات وكيف تغلبت عليها وتوضيح للنتائج. كذلك قد توضح أسباب الفشل وما تعلمته من هذه التجربة. يمكنك دعم ذلك ببعض الأرقام والحقائق. لاحظ أنه لا يشترط أن تكون الأرقام المذكورة مطابقة تماما للواقع لتجنب مشاكل الحفاظ على سرية معلومات العمل.

من الأفضل عدم ذكر أسماء جهات العمل لكي لا يكون هناك

فائدة المشاركة:

ليس هناك أي جوائز سوى أن تسمح للآخرين بالاستفادة من تجربتك وكذلك أن تستفيد من تجربة الآخرين. بالإضافة لذلك فقد تستفيد من تعليقات القراء على تجربتك. ومن المؤكد ان هذا يساعد على نشر الهندسة الصناعية في العالم العربي ويساعد على تعريف القراء بفوائدها.

رابط المقالة هو: دعوة للمشاركة في: تطبيقات عربية في الهندسة الصناعيةأتمنى مشاركتكم الجادة لنشر الهندسة الصناعية

شكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مبادرة رائعة أخي الفاضل وان شاء الله نرى تجارب تفيدنا بشكل أو باخر

ونحن هنا نشجعك دائما على الاستمرار باثراء المدونة القيمة

بارك الله بك على جهدك​


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

الفشكر على الجهد والله الموفق


----------



## عاشق الطبيعه (21 نوفمبر 2007)

بالتوفيق

وهذا انا ببداء معاكم

والله يكون في العون


----------



## سيف حسام (12 ديسمبر 2007)

sameh nour thank you sief hesame


----------



## Mohannad_3 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

أؤيد ما يدعو إليه الأخ Samehnour بقوة , ولكن أحيانا نجد صعوبة في بعض المصطلحات باللغه العربية.


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samehnour (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للإخوة المهتمين بالموضوع

ولكن لم يصلني أي تجربة في الهندسة الصناعية حتى الآن. أرجوك إذا كان لديك تجربة أن ترسلها لكي تُفيد الآخرين. ولا تستهين بتجربتك فهي مهما بدت صغيرة قد تكون مفيدة جدا لغيرك.

شكرا


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (15 يناير 2008)

مبادرة طيبه نفعنا اللع وإياكم بها والله الموفق


----------



## احمد العوفي (23 يناير 2008)

اسال الله ان يوفقك 
ومشكور على الموضوع


----------



## samehnour (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*تطبيقات عربية في الهندسة الصناعية*

كنت قد دعوتكم من قبل للمشاركة بتطبيقاتكم في الهندسة الصناعية لكي أنشرها في موقعي: الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية. ولكن مع الأسف لم يصلني أي تطبيق. ومن قبيل الإصرار قمت بكتابة تطبيقين قمت بهما بنفسي هما:

الأول: استخدام المحاكاة في دراسة توسعات مصنع
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2008/06/27/a250608/


الثاني: استخدام بحوث العمليات في تقليل الفاقد عند تقطيع المخزون
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2008/10/13/131008/

شكرا


----------



## najib (28 أكتوبر 2008)

adros fe magal al handash al senaeyah fe alam al 2 tanean talb fi gomhoreyat cuba


----------

